
Welcome To The Team, Sarah Lacy - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/20/welcome-to-the-team-sarah-lacy/
======
axod
The quality of comments on TC never ceases to amaze me - eg "Whatever Sarah,
just show us your tits x"

~~~
ryanwaggoner
It's the natural byproduct of the growth of a blog.

I don't get why they don't just delete stuff like that. With TC's reputation,
it should be no problem for them to hire a couple of interns to just patrol
their comments and delete stuff like that plus the tons of spam that I've seen
there lately.

~~~
vaksel
I've seen them delete comments before. I guess the comment patrol is on a
break

------
echair
Yipes. Arrington's attitude, without his knowledge of startups.

------
brandnewlow
This is a big win for TechCrunch. People give Lacy a lot of guff, but I enjoy
what I've read of her work.

~~~
vaksel
She is the only one who can actually write on techcrunch. All others are
basically blogging(not as professional)

~~~
ojbyrne
My experience with her was far from professional. She printed unfiltered digg
PR in her book, including attributing words to me that I never said without
any attempt at verification. She'll fit right in with the other PR people at
techcrunch. A journalist she is not (I've worked at a newspaper so I've met
actual journalists).

~~~
brandnewlow
She might be a bad journalist in your opinion, but debating whether or not
someone is a journalist is like debating whether or not someone who programs
is a hacker.

~~~
ojbyrne
I don't think that argument holds up for a second. Lack of integrity is
obvious to even the uninitiated - many journalists have been exposed for
fabrication. Lack of programming ability takes a certain amount of expertise
to expose.

~~~
brandnewlow
I don't see integrity as something specific to being a journalist. It's
something specific to being a good one. Just like it's specific to being a
good...anything.

She could well be a terrible journalist. I disagree from what I've seen, but
you've seen otherwise. Cool.

But saying she's not a journalist doesn't make sense to me. She's paid to be a
journalist by Businessweek. Therefore, she's a journalist, in my book.

~~~
ojbyrne
One thing I learned while working at a newspaper is that the business section
is a ghetto. It's the last cash cow they have left, basically thinly disguised
display advertising. Business Week is like that from cover to cover.

~~~
brandnewlow
You worked at one newspaper...and learned that ALL business sections are
ghettos, pumping out thinly veiled display advertising?

one != all

It'd be fair to say that you worked at one place with a lousy business
section, making you suspicious of business journalism.

It'd be fair to say you worked at one place with a lousy business section,
making you think there are others out there like it, but to crap on ALL of
them based on your experience at one?

I'm not expecting this to go anywhere. You've made your mind up on this. I'm
just trying to point out that the reasoning here doesn't clock.

~~~
ojbyrne
Along with the one newspaper, I've got 2 business degrees where I got to hear
about the manipulation from the other side. Then there's the digg experience,
where Jay and Kevin could fabricate whatever the hell they wanted to, and it
would be printed verbatim in many, many blogs, magazines, newspapers,
whatever. I can give you many examples. Or you could actually search for
articles - there's plenty out there - about how business magazines and
business sections of newspapers out there that suppress info because it
displeases advertisers.

That's not to say there isn't good biz journalism out there - just as a random
example, for every 100 breathless, admiring article about Enron back in the
day, there was one journalist who actually tracked down the truth.

